

PlaceAVote – Stop Giving Your Vote to a Politician - sinak
http://PlaceAVote.com

======
massappeal
Things like this have been tried before, and I'm sure this wont be the last
iteration, but I really don't think it's ever going to pick up. Most of the
population is only marginally plugged into political news. I'm not trying to
condescend the American voting public, mind you; there's tons of content and
data to compete with politics.

Despite the fact that it is now possible for a more direct democracy to exist
thanks to communications tech, I don't think we are likely to head that
direction for the simple reason that putting someone in charge of voting for
them allows most people to refocus their time and energy on other things.

It's kind of the same reason I'm skeptical of Democracy.com. I'm just not
convinced most people are that interested in connecting with politics and
politicians to that extant. They may be passionate about a few issues, and
maybe they even vote in local elections (though not likely), but to connect
day to day in the way Democracy.com thinks they will, or to be able to commit
the time necessary to understand and vote on every bill that goes before
Congress, I think, is unrealistic.

